# Uber driver app won't open.



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's like my Samsung, J7 Prime smartphone picked up a virus. I've rebooted, took the battery out, airplane mode on/off. The screen won't go past the all blue with white hexagon symbol in middle. Any suggestions?


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

Buy an iPhone.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you deleted and reloaded the app?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> Have you deleted and reloaded the app?


This ^^^ along with clearing the cache and data from the app as well.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

MHR said:


> This ^^^ along with clearing the cache and data from the app as well.


That was going to be my next suggestion if the first step was performed.


----------

